# Train Fest



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We will be at Train Fest in Milwaukee this weekend. Have been hearing that it is a huge show. Hope that it is worth the trip.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Mike,It is a good sized event. Of course, it is dominated by the smaller scales. The Wisconsin Garden Railway society, among other G scalers and clubs, will be there.


I hope you do well and is worth your trip.


Sam


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sam, are you nearby? Attending?


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Mike,
In Madison, I will likely attend on Sunday. I told the guy organizing the WI Garden group that you are coming.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The public turnout here is huge. It is dominated by smaller scales, but sales have been good.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

get some converts to G.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad it was worth the trip.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Back at the shop today. Picked up quite a few new customers. Overall a good trip.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good for you guys. Glad you made it back safe.
Did you sale those 2 auto rack cars?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We had a smaller space than other conventions, so we did not even take any Auto Racks.


----------

